# anti-job injuries footwears



## lapalixx

Buna tuturor,

cum pot sa traduc "calzature antinfortunistica" (anti-job injuries footwears) in Romana? Incaltaminte pazitoare de daune pentru muncitori?
Cu siguranta exista o traducere mai simpla, mai scurta si mai potrivita!
Multumesc.


----------



## OldAvatar

_Încălţăminte pentru protecţia muncii_.

M-am tot gândit la o variantă mai scurtă, dar n-am reuşit să am altă idee... Să mai aşteptăm, poate altcineva va avea o idee mai bună


----------



## Sophie-Lorelei

Sugestia mea: "Incaltaminte speciala pentru prevenirea accidentelor de munca".


----------



## lapalixx

mersi mult pentru sugestile voastre!!


----------

